# 大家好~~Hello from China Tianjin



## romamor

Hello~&#65292;I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
Share my gif pic taken this weekend.


----------



## romamor

What's more, I am 33 years old married and have no child
I love all the things of handmade~


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Glad to have you here!


----------



## bcjane

Welcome from Thailand Jah


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Hello and welcome from Australia. You will really enjoy this site, everone is so friendly.


----------



## dwnsouthdar

Hello and a very merry welcome. You will make many new friends here.


----------



## Northernrobin

Hello and welcome from Northern Maine, USA! I also am planning to explore sock making..after I finish a shawl. I have some yarn and books on order for the socks..my next project. 

I am just knitting after a 15 year break..did socks before, but never from the toe up..this is what I want to do next...Happy knitting!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

romamor said:


> What's more, I am 33 years old married and have no child
> I love all the things of handmade~


Wow! Watching you knit is amazing! Welcome to this wonderful group of women from around the world who encourage and support one another and share the same passion for knitting and crochetting.

I am 53 and just learning to knit but have always loved to crochet.

We are looking forward to seeing your work as you post it. Have a wonderful week!

See you here soon.

Pearl


----------



## annjaneice

Welcome from Kansas USA! So glad to have you join us! Your knitting is amazing!


----------



## NJgardengal

Welcome from a grandma crocheter & newly returned knitter in New Jersey.

I love that fiber work is one of the universal languages.
(love, music and laughter being the 3 most important others)


----------



## kiwiannie

welcome from sunny queensland australia you will love kp its so helpful


----------



## romamor

wow Thailand ~~~
really an amazing forum
big hug to you~


----------



## romamor

scottybearNSW said:


> Hello and welcome from Australia. You will really enjoy this site, everone is so friendly.


really! so many ladies give me warmly welcome~~i feel so happy~~~


----------



## romamor

dwnsouthdar said:


> Hello and a very merry welcome. You will make many new friends here.


I believe so~~
Merry X'mas~~


----------



## romamor

Country Bumpkins said:


> Glad to have you here!


You are the first welcome to me ****muamua~~~


----------



## romamor

Northernrobin said:


> Hello and welcome from Northern Maine, USA! I also am planning to explore sock making..after I finish a shawl. I have some yarn and books on order for the socks..my next project.
> 
> I am just knitting after a 15 year break..did socks before, but never from the toe up..this is what I want to do next...Happy knitting!


Thank you~~let's do the socks~~~
15 year break what did you do in those 15 years


----------



## romamor

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's more, I am 33 years old married and have no child
> I love all the things of handmade~
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Watching you knit is amazing! Welcome to this wonderful group of women from around the world who encourage and support one another and share the same passion for knitting and crochetting.
> 
> I am 53 and just learning to knit but have always loved to crochet.
> 
> Thank you great lady~~ crochet for me is still a mystic~ I can feell the passion here~~I love you all~~
> 
> We are looking forward to seeing your work as you post it. Have a wonderful week!
> 
> See you here soon.
> 
> Pearl
Click to expand...


----------



## romamor

Thank you great lady~~ crochet for me is still a mystic~ I can feell the passion here~~I love you all~~



PearlofGreatPrice said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's more, I am 33 years old married and have no child
> I love all the things of handmade~
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Watching you knit is amazing! Welcome to this wonderful group of women from around the world who encourage and support one another and share the same passion for knitting and crochetting.
> 
> I am 53 and just learning to knit but have always loved to crochet.
> 
> We are looking forward to seeing your work as you post it. Have a wonderful week!
> 
> See you here soon.
> 
> Pearl
Click to expand...


----------



## romamor

annjaneice said:


> Welcome from Kansas USA! So glad to have you join us! Your knitting is amazing!


Thank you dear~~


----------



## romamor

Thank you grandma ~~~love, music and laughter make you to be the charming grandma ~~~



NJgardengal said:


> Welcome from a grandma crocheter & newly returned knitter in New Jersey.
> 
> I love that fiber work is one of the universal languages.
> (love, music and laughter being the 3 most important others)


----------



## romamor

sunny queensland australia---I will travel there someday！


kiwiannie said:


> welcome from sunny queensland australia you will love kp its so helpful


----------



## caros

Welcome Romamor from Perth, Western Australia. You will find socks very easy with a little bit of practice. I went through a phase of making quite a few pairs then found out I was to become a grandmother so started on baby clothes. I now have a beautiful little 5 month old grandson. My husband just came back from a business trip to Shanghai last week! Hope you enjoy visiting this site. Oh by the way, you are a very fast knitter - or did you speed up the film! Hahaha! Kind regards to you and good luck with sock knitting.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

romamor said:


> sunny queensland australia---I will travel there someday！
> 
> 
> kiwiannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome from sunny queensland australia you will love kp its so helpful
Click to expand...

What a beautiful picture of you . Looks like mountains behind you? Makes me miss my mountains from home in the Appalachian Mountains. Not so far from them here, but I still miss them.

I wish you a good journey on fulfilling your wish to go to Australia someday.


----------



## bunnysbaby

Hi, welcome from the United Kingdom. You have entered a world of new friends. x


----------



## caros

bunnysbaby said:


> Hi, welcome from the United Kingdom. You have entered a world of new friends. x


I like how you've put that bunnysbaby - it does feel like a world of new friends - people who share the same passion for knitting and understand how much excitement it can generate! Not widely comprehended by most people!! Hahaha!


----------



## Laura3720

romamor said:


> Hello~，I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
> I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
> Share my gif pic taken this weekend.


Welcome romamor, nee how ma!  That's how my Chinese speaking coworkers great each other--they always laugh when I try it. Hope you come to enjoy this site as much as I have--very much!


----------



## SusanM

Welcome from Canada!


----------



## Irishgirl

Welcome Romamor from beautiful Massachusetts. We all have so much in common even though we are oceans apart. Jan


----------



## Irishgirl

Welcome Romamor from beautiful Massachusetts. We all have so much in common even though we are oceans apart. Jan


----------



## eggplantlady

Welcome romamor! How exciting for us to have a new member from China. I am currently reading a book about China. I hope to learn to make socks soon also. This forum will help you in many ways, and you will form new friendships too! I'm glad you found us!

eggplantlady


----------



## rose haft

Hi & Welcome from Texas to the friendliest, most helpful site. It attracts more needle artists every day.


----------



## cydneyjo

Welcome to the Forum. My friend's sister is in China and knits, and has sent me some lovely yarns. She is the most amazing knitter; no errors, lumpy stitches, etc. Do you learn to knit in school?


----------



## grandma jean

welcome. you will find tuition on u tube very helpful. :lol:


----------



## Gidget'smom

Welcome, you will love this knitting site. You knit Very Fast!


----------



## jmai5421

Welcome from MN. You will love this knitting site. Everyone is so nice and helpful.


----------



## lindakaren12

Welcome to this wonderful site from New York. We visited your lovely country last year!


----------



## patocenizo

Welcome from Southern California! You will love this forum and all the lovely and helpful people that will respond to you.


----------



## thegrape

"Ni hao" and welcome from South Carolina, USA. I know you'll enjoy the site. I've learned alot here and I have been knitting for 25 years.


----------



## tricilicious

Welcome from a very chilly Buckinghamshire, UK. You will love this site. The people on here are so friendly and helpful.


----------



## roseknit

Welcome, I think you may be the first from China,and be assured you will get plenty of help from this Forum


----------



## Leonora

Hello and welcome from the Northeast of England in the United Kingdom. You will love this forum, and will get all the help you need for your projects if you get a problem. Leonora


----------



## nuclearfinz

Welcome from Massachusettes, US


----------



## romamor

caros said:


> Welcome Romamor from Perth, Western Australia. You will find socks very easy with a little bit of practice. I went through a phase of making quite a few pairs then found out I was to become a grandmother so started on baby clothes. I now have a beautiful little 5 month old grandson. My husband just came back from a business trip to Shanghai last week! Hope you enjoy visiting this site. Oh by the way, you are a very fast knitter - or did you speed up the film! Hahaha! Kind regards to you and good luck with sock knitting.


Thank you for your warmly welcome~ And nice to hear your husband have been to China! Also admire you have a beautiful grandson.
This pic was taken by my husband using a software which could make JPG to GIF. I did not speed up the film but that is really my fastest speed in knitting ：）since the pic only could take 2 second


----------



## evesch

Welcome from the Midwest of the USA. Happy you found our group. Love your knitting gif and I need to learn that method. Know many methods but not that one yet.


----------



## janjer54547

So glad you found this site, you will love it here. Welcome


----------



## romamor

nice to see you again
yes, behind me there has the mountain. This pic was taken when my mom and I travel to Lugu lake which is in Yunnan province of China. The big mountain always let me feel what a just little thing of my suffering And what a great to say you have your mountains! Love u~~



PearlofGreatPrice said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> sunny queensland australia---I will travel there someday！
> 
> 
> kiwiannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome from sunny queensland australia you will love kp its so helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a beautiful picture of you . Looks like mountains behind you? Makes me miss my mountains from home in the Appalachian Mountains. Not so far from them here, but I still miss them.
> 
> I wish you a good journey on fulfilling your wish to go to Australia someday.
Click to expand...


----------



## romamor

bunnysbaby said:


> Hi, welcome from the United Kingdom. You have entered a world of new friends. x


My first welcome from UK Thank you dear~


----------



## pearlone

Welcome romamor from Fort Myers Florida. Know your time here will be enjoyable. Lovely group of ladies.


----------



## pearlone

Welcome romamor from Fort Myers Florida. Know your time here will be enjoyable. Lovely group of ladies and gents.


----------



## Pontygirl

Hello and welcome to this great forum from South Wales in the UK


----------



## romamor

It's great you can say Nee How Ma：）~~~Language is amazing~It could connect people closely~~
I really feel the ladies here are so warm~~


Laura3720 said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello~，I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
> I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
> Share my gif pic taken this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome romamor, nee how ma!  That's how my Chinese speaking coworkers great each other--they always laugh when I try it. Hope you come to enjoy this site as much as I have--very much!
Click to expand...


----------



## romamor

SusanM said:


> Welcome from Canada!


Thank youSusanM~


----------



## rjazz

I don't think I have seen someone from China before...welcome! Our KP world expands every day


----------



## romamor

Irishgirl said:


> Welcome Romamor from beautiful Massachusetts. We all have so much in common even though we are oceans apart. Jan


Really nice to hear "We all have so much in common "~~
Let's share more!!


----------



## romamor

Really! What's the book write about? What's the name of the book? I like reading so much~ If you need anything help about China, pls feel free to contact with me~~



eggplantlady said:


> Welcome romamor! How exciting for us to have a new member from China. I am currently reading a book about China. I hope to learn to make socks soon also. This forum will help you in many ways, and you will form new friendships too! I'm glad you found us!
> 
> eggplantlady


----------



## mcguire

romamor said:


> Hello~，I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
> I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
> Share my gif pic taken this weekend.


Welcome from Ohio USA , I could never knit as fast as you do. If I could I would have everything finished. Glad you are with us. Write us often......


----------



## romamor

rose haft said:


> Hi & Welcome from Texas to the friendliest, most helpful site. It attracts more needle artists every day.


Thank you! I will search your topic and learn~~


----------



## Littlenel

Welcome! You'll love this site, everyone is so friendly and helpful.


----------



## romamor

cydneyjo said:


> Welcome to the Forum. My friend's sister is in China and knits, and has sent me some lovely yarns. She is the most amazing knitter; no errors, lumpy stitches, etc. Do you learn to knit in school?


Yes, we also have furum about knit in China, really so many expert there. No error is so difficult to achieve. what does lumpy stitches mean? Yarn sells realy much cheaper in China. Welcome to China~~
I learn knit from my mum when I was in primary school


----------



## romamor

Gidget'smom said:


> Welcome, you will love this knitting site. You knit Very Fast!


Thank you~~


----------



## romamor

jmai5421 said:


> Welcome from MN. You will love this knitting site. Everyone is so nice and helpful.


Yes I can feel it now~
btw what does MN mean?


----------



## romamor

patocenizo said:


> Welcome from Southern California! You will love this forum and all the lovely and helpful people that will respond to you.


I belive and I really can feel that~
Thank you dear~


----------



## romamor

pearlone said:


> Welcome romamor from Fort Myers Florida. Know your time here will be enjoyable. Lovely group of ladies and gents.


Yes I find a gent here, famous John~~


----------



## romamor

Pontygirl said:


> Hello and welcome to this great forum from South Wales in the UK


This forum makes the world small. And love is really a circle.


----------



## grommitt

hello & the only bit of mandarain i know nehow mar. think thats how you spell it . i know it means how are you.
big hello from Manchester England


----------



## romamor

what does KP mean
really nice to be your first Chinese here~


rjazz said:


> I don't think I have seen someone from China before...welcome! Our KP world expands every day


----------



## flitri

G'day and welcome from a not so sunny Sydney Australia, where abouts in China is Tianjin? My Mother, Son and I went to China in 1990 and we really enjoyed it. We were there for 2 weeks and visited Guilin, Shanghai, Beijing, Xian and Guanghow (Canton).


----------



## romamor

Sure~~


mcguire said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello~，I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
> I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
> Share my gif pic taken this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome from Ohio USA , I could never knit as fast as you do. If I could I would have everything finished. Glad you are with us. Write us often......
Click to expand...


----------



## grommitt

romamor said:


> what does KP mean
> really nice to be your first Chinese here~
> 
> 
> rjazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have seen someone from China before...welcome! Our KP world expands every day
Click to expand...

kp means knitting paradise your on it.


----------



## romamor

Great to hear u have ever come to China. Hope you will come again. It's a big differece from 1990. I am sure.
Tianjin is very near to Beijing. In the south of it. 35minutes take the train.


flitri said:


> G'day and welcome from a not so sunny Sydney Australia, where abouts in China is Tianjin? My Mother, Son and I went to China in 1990 and we really enjoyed it. We were there for 2 weeks and visited Guilin, Shanghai, Beijing, Xian and Guanghow (Canton).


----------



## romamor

ao~~


grommitt said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does KP mean
> really nice to be your first Chinese here~
> 
> 
> rjazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have seen someone from China before...welcome! Our KP world expands every day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kp means knitting paradise your on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## romamor

grommitt said:


> hello & the only bit of mandarain i know nehow mar. think thats how you spell it . i know it means how are you.
> big hello from Manchester England


Thank you. I will go to sleep soon


----------



## SaxonLady

welcome from the south of England


----------



## jangail719

Welcome to this knitting forum. You will enjoy it and learn much from others. I spent 17 days in Tianjin in June visiting a friend. Where do you purchase yarn? I wanted to get some yarn while in Tianjin, but my friend did not know where to purchase any.


----------



## KateB

Welcome from Scotland. This is a great site.


----------



## Suzannet

Welcome from London UK


----------



## cydneyjo

romamor said:


> cydneyjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Forum. My friend's sister is in China and knits, and has sent me some lovely yarns. She is the most amazing knitter; no errors, lumpy stitches, etc. Do you learn to knit in school?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we also have furum about knit in China, really so many expert there. No error is so difficult to achieve. what does lumpy stitches mean? Yarn sells realy much cheaper in China. Welcome to China~~
> I learn knit from my mum when I was in primary school
Click to expand...

Her stitches were so even that they looked machine-knit. She knit such lovely things for her niece (my friend's daughter) that I don't dare knit for them because I can't do anything as lovely as she does. I have made shawls and scarves for my friend (who is my assistant), but nothing that has to look perfect.


----------



## jpAL2011

Welcome from Alabama, USA. I'm glad you have joined us. It is so nice to see what other people have knitted or crocheted. I look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## debi7456

Welcome!!! and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## digiknit

Hi romamor,Welcome to the forum fom Liverpool.


----------



## kgardenseed

Hello and welcome from the State of Louisiana, USA. I am so glad you have joined us. I am sure that we can learn much from you.
Again, welcome.


----------



## kgardenseed

It's me again from Louisiana, USA. I must comment on the beautiful rhythm you have when you are knitting. I am sure everything you make is beautiful.


----------



## headlemk

Welcome from San Antonio Tlayacapan, Jalisco, Mexico. We are happy you found us and we also will help when we can.


----------



## gego123

Welcome from Canada


----------



## wijan

Welcome from Wisconsin, USA. I am also a beginner knitter & this forum is very helpful. Happy Knitting.


----------



## GramaSue

Welcome from Wisconsin. You will love it here, meet many good, talented people, and share the love we have of knitting. Be sure to ask if you have a question - and you will find a wealth of responses.


----------



## jheiens

Welcome, romamor, from Ohio in the US. I really enjoy knitting socks. They are not that difficult that you can't learn if you take the time to practice with the smaller needles and yarn. There is a process to them and they are made working only one stitch at a time. Practice helps tremendously. Best wishes for the Season. Joy


----------



## Pat Mitchell38

Welcome from Arizona. This is the best site for friendliness, wonderful ideas, and just plain caring for one another. I am so happy to meet you.patm38


----------



## snnemie

Hi from Wisconsin and welcome. I returned from Harbin not long ago and really enjoyed our stay. My husband advises at HIT in Harbin and we will be going back 2 more times. I looked to see where Tianjin is and you are not far from Beijing. We were there in August and several years ago (2008) traveled to many lovely cities in China. There was a lady from Harbin who spoke English and was a knitter, but during our month there we were never able to meet. Perhaps we will meet on our next visit in September 2012. Have you visited Harbin? We also spend 2 months each year just across the Yellow Sea from you, we are located in Ansan, South Korea. Again, welcome, Sandy


----------



## bldgmom

A warm welcome from the other side of the world! Would love to see a picture of your finished hat. It looks lovely on the needles :thumbup:


----------



## SYAPJR

Welcome from Chicago, you will love this wonderful forum and learn so much. My husband and I were in Hong Kong and Shanghai in 2008, we loved it. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Arwin

Hello & welcome to the KP knitting forum from Manitoba canada!! i love the knitting that u posted wow, it looks very beautiful
arwin


----------



## stevieland

Welcome from Virginia, USA. It is so cool you posted a video of you knitting. I knit in a very similar style to yours. 

These are the nicest folks here who are very supportive and so friendly. We are very glad to have you join us.


----------



## tinkerbell

Welcime from Georgia, USA.


----------



## jumbleburt

Welcome from Michigan, USA. It is so wonderful to meet new friends fom all over the world and learn from each other. 
Jan


----------



## Ingried

Welcome. You will find so much help here that you will have some socks knitted in no time.


----------



## reader

welcome from Canada


----------



## ElissaB

Welcome from New Brighton England. Socks are my thing at the moment.


----------



## alucalind

Welcome from Monroe NY!! You'll love it here on KP... It's amazing to watch you knit so fast. Have a very Happy Holiday - whichever you celebrate. Aluca


----------



## nitcronut

And around the world we go. Welcome. Knit, crochet whatever is your desire you'll find it here. Help, advice, incouragement, inspiration. The best place to be - among friends.


----------



## kitty boy's mom

I just called my daughter-in-law Jialin to tell her about you and she said when my son, granddaugher and her where in China the first time they bought me fabric in your town. They are going to be in China in April for her freind's wedding. I liked your video because throwing your yarn is how I knit. Welcome.


----------



## jmai5421

romamor said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome from MN. You will love this knitting site. Everyone is so nice and helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I can feel it now~
> btw what does MN mean?
Click to expand...

Sorry, it is an abbreviation for Minnesota, a state in the midwest.


----------



## kitty boy's mom

I forgot to tell you they will be in Shanghai and we live in Minnesota,USA.


----------



## lyoung345

Welcome from California. My my, you're knitting mighty fast. Wish I could do that.


----------



## Stampergrandma

Welcome, I think we will be learning from you, looking at how fast and beautiful your knitting is! This is a wonderful forum you will enjoy it.


----------



## Island Sue

Welcome from Vancouver Island, west coast of Canada, hope you enjoy the site as much as I do.
Happy Knitting

Sue


----------



## Connie W

Welcome! I am in awe of how fast you knit. Your fingers are like little machines.


----------



## sockyarn

Welcome and hope you learn to do sock soon. They are so fun to do. Lynda from Spokane, Washington. U.S.A.


----------



## JJMM88

Welcome to KP, I was born in China 66 years ago. Came to USA after college in Taiwan. I am retired now, my time is mostly spend on knitting. I am so thankful my 96 year old mom taught me to knit when I was a little girl, she still knits with me.

You will love this forum, everyone is so nice and helpful.


----------



## azmom101

grandma jean said:


> welcome. you will find tuition on u tube very helpful. :lol:


Grandma Jean means "You will find tutoring on You Tube."
Are you near Shanghi? There is a kniting guild there, you can look them 
up on Google. Lots of pictures and information.
(Shanghi Knitting Guild)

Welcome - I live in Phoenix, Arizona, and have many Chinese friends since childhood.


----------



## nanad

welcome to KP-you will make lots of friends here-lots of help in knitting and lots os suport in almost anything-someone always here to reach out-I am from USA a small town in New Hampshire with mountains and lakes very beautiful-have a wonderful day-nana-d


----------



## SailorRae

Welcome to the forum. :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Welcome to the most amazing knitting forum on the web.

WOW You knit fast lol....Fun to watch.

God Bless you and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year,

Camilla


----------



## Elizabeth5111

Welcome, this is a wonderful site, with great people.


----------



## Etbit

Welcome from Florida!!!!!


----------



## Wilsongx

Hello from China my name is Gwen from Colorado. I have a'Two Needle Sock pattern if you are interested. I'm just learning how to knit socks and learning how to operate my computer. Gwen new to knitting form


----------



## journey7

Welcome to you from New York, USA. This is a great site to talk to many knitters from around the world - very friendly and supportive.


----------



## fabiana

Welcome from Southern California USA. You sure knit fast - something I don't do yet. Maybe never?


----------



## Colour wheel

Hello and a warm welcome from Sydney, Australia. You'll enjoy being part of this family.


----------



## Wynn11

romaomr, Welcome to KP from California. You'll love it here. The people are very kind, loving and helpful. Merry Christmas. Wynnona


----------



## SAMkewel

When you awaken, you will find many more welcomes. This one is from Michigan, USA, the state with the fewest hours of sunshine. We have to work harder to stay cheerful.


----------



## granjoy

A big warm welcome from New Zealand! You will love this site, lots of friendly people, ask a question and you will get lots of helpful advice! Knitting Paradise (KP) rocks!!
BTW, you knit the same way I do!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chayjan

Welcome from an older KPer from Nottinghamshire in the UK,you will enjoy it on here Jan


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

romamor said:


> nice to see you again
> yes, behind me there has the mountain. This pic was taken when my mom and I travel to Lugu lake which is in Yunnan province of China. The big mountain always let me feel what a just little thing of my suffering And what a great to say you have your mountains! Love u~~
> 
> 
> 
> PearlofGreatPrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> sunny queensland australia---I will travel there someday！
> 
> 
> kiwiannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome from sunny queensland australia you will love kp its so helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a beautiful picture of you . Looks like mountains behind you? Makes me miss my mountains from home in the Appalachian Mountains. Not so far from them here, but I still miss them.
> 
> I wish you a good journey on fulfilling your wish to go to Australia someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As you can see, you have many new friends who will gladly help you with any questions you may have.

My husband and I just watched the movie "Inn of the Sixth Happiness." A widow lady friend of ours told us it was her all time favorite movie so we searched and found a copy for her and one for us. It is my husband's all time favorite movie, especially because it was based on a real person's life story. I was wondering if you had ever seen it?

Looking forward to hearing more about you and learning more.

May GOD bless you and your family.

Katrina <Pearl>


----------



## gagesmom

romamor, welcome from canada. i am so glad that you have found us at knitting paradise. i will look forward to seeing your work. watching you knit is amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## piggysue

welcome from wisconsin its truly amzing we can talk to so many that are far away..do u celebrate christmas too??seasons greetings to you!!!!


----------



## vlau3

Hello Romamor &#20320;&#22909; welcome to KP,love the way you knit, 
Virginia from London, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Eleanor1

Hi from Melbourne Australia. I think you will have a great time here. I have learnt so much in a short time.


----------



## needlepoints

Welcome from Vancouver, Canada. Happy to hear that you have joined this forum. You are a very good knitter from the picture that you posted. 
regards to you from,
needlepoints
www.******************


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Hello, so happy to see you here. I have a young friend who lived in China for a time, with some "mountain people," as she called them. She is now back here in Texas, at University, learning more of the mandarin language, I believe. She is not a knitter, as far as I know.
Your knitting is so smooth, and fast. Young hands can do more. Mine are not so young any more.

What sorts of items to you make? I would like to know more about you and about China. 


romamor said:


> Hello~，I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
> I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
> Share my gif pic taken this weekend.


----------



## senior gal

Welcome from Maryland, you will love this site and meet the most knowledgeable, helpful ladies. The best thing is how much you will learn.They will explain any problem you have with yarns, patterns, needles etc.


----------



## Pamk

Welcome to this wonderful group of people. I'm 57, and a new knitter....have learned alot here. You knit sooo fast! You'll love it here and be among friends. I'm from Wisconsin, USA


----------



## sandyw1952

Welcome from North Carolina. Sometimes, on the news and in life all we see is the not so good part of life. Then, we come to KP and get to meet beautiful people from all over the world. It's inspiring


----------



## budasha

Welcome from Ontario, Canada. You will find a wealth of information here and everyone is very helpful.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

sandyw1952 said:


> Welcome from North Carolina. Sometimes, on the news and in life all we see is the not so good part of life. Then, we come to KP and get to meet beautiful people from all over the world. It's inspiring


You are so right, Sandy! Just look at all the kindness on this website. Women from all over the world coming together to share and encourage one another. This forum is such a blessing. My husband even enjoys the stories I tell him about other ladies on their experiences on here.


----------



## patocenizo

I was born and raised in Mexico City (Chilanga) but have been living in Southern California for over 40 years!


headlemk said:


> Welcome from San Antonio Tlayacapan, Jalisco, Mexico. We are happy you found us and we also will help when we can.


----------



## evesch

romamor said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome from MN. You will love this knitting site. Everyone is so nice and helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I can feel it now~
> btw what does MN mean?
Click to expand...

That would be the abbreviation for the State of Minnesota in the USA. I am also from that state. We are having a very nice easy winter so far this year. Usually lots of snow, cold and blowing in the winter. No snow so far and not that many cold days either yet.


----------



## BSH

Welcome, I am from Michigan USA. So nice of you to find us. If you need patterns let me know and I will try to help out. Also you get great advice here!


----------



## hannabavaria

romamor said:


> Hello~，I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
> I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
> Share my gif pic taken this weekend.


Welcome to KP, Romamor, that looks like a basket weave pattern--very nice & color, too.
Is Jet Li from Tianjin, have you met him?


----------



## marykathryn

Welcome to our "world family"!! How wonderful to have someone from China.

Your knitting is very good.....we are happy to have you here.

I am from Colorado-USA!

MaryKathryn


----------



## westpond

Welcome from Plymouth, Massachusetts on the Atlantic Ocean. Your knitting video was very interesting. I know you will enjoy the Knitting Paradise (KP) forum. Everyone is very helpful and friendly. Nice to have you with us. Joyce


----------



## caros

romamor said:


> caros said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Romamor from Perth, Western Australia. You will find socks very easy with a little bit of practice. I went through a phase of making quite a few pairs then found out I was to become a grandmother so started on baby clothes. I now have a beautiful little 5 month old grandson. My husband just came back from a business trip to Shanghai last week! Hope you enjoy visiting this site. Oh by the way, you are a very fast knitter - or did you speed up the film! Hahaha! Kind regards to you and good luck with sock knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your warmly welcome~ And nice to hear your husband have been to China! Also admire you have a beautiful grandson.
> This pic was taken by my husband using a software which could make JPG to GIF. I did not speed up the film but that is really my fastest speed in knitting ：）since the pic only could take 2 second
Click to expand...

My son also studied at Shaanxi Normal University in Xian for three months earlier this year as an exchange student and had a wonderful time! We are glad you have joined our forum.


----------



## Stardragon

Hello and welcome Romamor from Australia! I want to learn how to knit socks too so perhaps we can learn together! I have two grown up children (a daughter who is 24 and a son who is 21) and they both love bamboo socks, so after christmas craziness is over in Australia I will find some bamboo yarn and knit them some socks!


----------



## penna knitter

Welcome from Pennsylvania. This is a wonderful forum, enjoy!!


----------



## romamor

wow, You have ever been to Tianjin. And 17 days! Why we do not know each other then? If so, I will introduce you the place where can buy the yarn! 
But for me, i usually buy from website. there are a lot can compare and choose.



jangail719 said:


> Welcome to this knitting forum. You will enjoy it and learn much from others. I spent 17 days in Tianjin in June visiting a friend. Where do you purchase yarn? I wanted to get some yarn while in Tianjin, but my friend did not know where to purchase any.


----------



## LadyLibrarian

Welcome from the state of Arkansas USA..glad to have you here.


----------



## romamor

Haha~ I can not deny that if we knit something perfect just like machine do. While the fun of knitting is not only that. Your full of love in knitting could give your family and friend the most warm and love when they wear it~ no matter it is not perfect done. I am the beginner, while I really eager to see the surprise and satisfied eye from my family and friends when i gave them my knit works to be the present.
Up to now I complete 3 "project"
one is the glove form my mum, you can find one is bigger than the other.
one is the glove and a hat to my friend. I spray the perfum on them when I show her this gift
the most cherish one is a small cap for my baby. He was a boy while died in my belly when I pregnet at 34 weeks due to hypertension of pregnancy. I really miss him and always sad although it has been more than 1 years.

But now i am still happy to do knitting：）lovely film to share with you http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTU4ODIwNDMy.html


cydneyjo said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cydneyjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Forum. My friend's sister is in China and knits, and has sent me some lovely yarns. She is the most amazing knitter; no errors, lumpy stitches, etc. Do you learn to knit in school?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we also have furum about knit in China, really so many expert there. No error is so difficult to achieve. what does lumpy stitches mean? Yarn sells realy much cheaper in China. Welcome to China~~
> I learn knit from my mum when I was in primary school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her stitches were so even that they looked machine-knit. She knit such lovely things for her niece (my friend's daughter) that I don't dare knit for them because I can't do anything as lovely as she does. I have made shawls and scarves for my friend (who is my assistant), but nothing that has to look perfect.
Click to expand...


----------



## romamor

KateB said:


> Welcome from Scotland. This is a great site.


----------



## romamor

Suzannet said:


> Welcome from London UK


Thank you !


----------



## romamor

jpAL2011 said:


> Welcome from Alabama, USA. I'm glad you have joined us. It is so nice to see what other people have knitted or crocheted. I look forward to seeing your work.


Soon I will show out my new cap ：P


----------



## romamor

debi7456 said:


> Welcome!!! and Merry Christmas!!


Merry X'mas to you too!


----------



## romamor

digiknit said:


> Hi romamor,Welcome to the forum fom Liverpool.


Thank you


----------



## romamor

kgardenseed said:


> Hello and welcome from the State of Louisiana, USA. I am so glad you have joined us. I am sure that we can learn much from you.
> Again, welcome.


I am really a beginner ：P


----------



## romamor

I believe we do it in the different way, such as Japanese and Italian. I do not how about ladies here. Thank you for your love comments.


kgardenseed said:


> It's me again from Louisiana, USA. I must comment on the beautiful rhythm you have when you are knitting. I am sure everything you make is beautiful.


----------



## romamor

headlemk said:


> Welcome from San Antonio Tlayacapan, Jalisco, Mexico. We are happy you found us and we also will help when we can.


Many thx~~


----------



## romamor

gego123 said:


> Welcome from Canada


Thanks! Hope I could travel to Canada someday! I want to go to Banff~


----------



## romamor

wijan said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin, USA. I am also a beginner knitter & this forum is very helpful. Happy Knitting.


Happy knitting~~


----------



## romamor

GramaSue said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin. You will love it here, meet many good, talented people, and share the love we have of knitting. Be sure to ask if you have a question - and you will find a wealth of responses.


Thank you ! Sure I hope to see more style and pattern here from all of you ~~


----------



## romamor

jheiens said:


> Welcome, romamor, from Ohio in the US. I really enjoy knitting socks. They are not that difficult that you can't learn if you take the time to practice with the smaller needles and yarn. There is a process to them and they are made working only one stitch at a time. Practice helps tremendously. Best wishes for the Season. Joy


Thank you!!!


----------



## romamor

Pat Mitchell38 said:


> Welcome from Arizona. This is the best site for friendliness, wonderful ideas, and just plain caring for one another. I am so happy to meet you.patm38


I believe I can learn much not only knitting!


----------



## ginnyandnotme

Welcome! I am from Gates, NC, USA. Have some friends in China. Good to have you with us.


----------



## Pamk

Oh, Romamor, my heart just breaks for you losing your little boy. My daughter too lost a little girl at full term pregnancy. It has been 6 years and not a day goes by that we don't think of her. I will keep you in our prayers for healing. Your knitting is beautiful....and not that of a beginner. Cables, mittens, hats...oh my!!! I have been knitting for a year and have not attempted cables or mittens. I just learned how to knit a hat in the round (on circular needles). Your family will love their gifts. God's blessings to you, Pam


----------



## romamor

wowowowow~~~~
I will go to Harbin with my husband during Chinese New Year holiday. My husband was born in Harbin and live with his grandma and grandpa when he was 7 and come back to Tianjin. And he went back to Harbin during university time. His dad now is in Harbin, this will be my first time to Harbin !! I can not wait since I never try -30 degree
What does HIT mean? You can spend 2 month each year in China!! WOW！！ Only for travel?

Welcome to China and welcome to Tianjin!!!



snnemie said:


> Hi from Wisconsin and welcome. I returned from Harbin not long ago and really enjoyed our stay. My husband advises at HIT in Harbin and we will be going back 2 more times. I looked to see where Tianjin is and you are not far from Beijing. We were there in August and several years ago (2008) traveled to many lovely cities in China. There was a lady from Harbin who spoke English and was a knitter, but during our month there we were never able to meet. Perhaps we will meet on our next visit in September 2012. Have you visited Harbin? We also spend 2 months each year just across the Yellow Sea from you, we are located in Ansan, South Korea. Again, welcome, Sandy


----------



## cydneyjo

Thank you, I enjoyed the Chinese version of YouTube. Wish I understood Mandarin. My granddaughter attends a Mandarin-immersion school in San Francisco (my daughter-in-law is Chinese) and she is learning to be fluent.


----------



## Grandma Jan

Welcome from Michigan. Love watching you knit!


----------



## romamor

I got HIT from my husband! It is his university~ haha ~~



snnemie said:


> Hi from Wisconsin and welcome. I returned from Harbin not long ago and really enjoyed our stay. My husband advises at HIT in Harbin and we will be going back 2 more times. I looked to see where Tianjin is and you are not far from Beijing. We were there in August and several years ago (2008) traveled to many lovely cities in China. There was a lady from Harbin who spoke English and was a knitter, but during our month there we were never able to meet. Perhaps we will meet on our next visit in September 2012. Have you visited Harbin? We also spend 2 months each year just across the Yellow Sea from you, we are located in Ansan, South Korea. Again, welcome, Sandy


----------



## romamor

bldgmom said:


> A warm welcome from the other side of the world! Would love to see a picture of your finished hat. It looks lovely on the needles :thumbup:


：P I also find many different needles here from different countries!! What a great thing to share all of the world~~


----------



## romamor

SYAPJR said:


> Welcome from Chicago, you will love this wonderful forum and learn so much. My husband and I were in Hong Kong and Shanghai in 2008, we loved it. Happy Holidays.


Thank you and so glad to see many ladies here have been to China before. I have been to HK in Y2006 for my biz trip. Shanghai only once for vocal concert of Lisa Ono
While hv not been to Chicago, hope I could travel to Chicago someday! I love travel so much~


----------



## romamor

Arwin said:


> Hello & welcome to the KP knitting forum from Manitoba canada!! i love the knitting that u posted wow, it looks very beautiful
> arwin


Thank you!


----------



## romamor

stevieland said:


> Welcome from Virginia, USA. It is so cool you posted a video of you knitting. I knit in a very similar style to yours.
> 
> These are the nicest folks here who are very supportive and so friendly. We are very glad to have you join us.


Oh! we do the similar way!!


----------



## romamor

tinkerbell said:


> Welcime from Georgia, USA.


Thank you dear!


----------



## romamor

jumbleburt said:


> Welcome from Michigan, USA. It is so wonderful to meet new friends fom all over the world and learn from each other.
> Jan


Yes I agree with you!


----------



## romamor

Ingried said:


> Welcome. You will find so much help here that you will have some socks knitted in no time.


haha~~really so many warmly welcome. I will try to finish my cap today!!


----------



## romamor

reader said:


> welcome from Canada


Thx ~~


----------



## romamor

ElissaB said:


> Welcome from New Brighton England. Socks are my thing at the moment.


oh!!! i will learn it!!!


----------



## romamor

alucalind said:


> Welcome from Monroe NY!! You'll love it here on KP... It's amazing to watch you knit so fast. Have a very Happy Holiday - whichever you celebrate. Aluca


That is my fastest speed~~


----------



## romamor

nitcronut said:


> And around the world we go. Welcome. Knit, crochet whatever is your desire you'll find it here. Help, advice, incouragement, inspiration. The best place to be - among friends.


I think so, I never get so many welcomes from other forum~~


----------



## romamor

Seems your daughter-in-law is from China! And we do knitting the same way!



kitty boy's mom said:


> I just called my daughter-in-law Jialin to tell her about you and she said when my son, granddaugher and her where in China the first time they bought me fabric in your town. They are going to be in China in April for her freind's wedding. I liked your video because throwing your yarn is how I knit. Welcome.


----------



## romamor

Thx, i learn a lot besides knitting!!


jmai5421 said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome from MN. You will love this knitting site. Everyone is so nice and helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I can feel it now~
> btw what does MN mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, it is an abbreviation for Minnesota, a state in the midwest.
Click to expand...


----------



## romamor

kitty boy's mom said:


> I forgot to tell you they will be in Shanghai and we live in Minnesota,USA.


Haha~~OK!!


----------



## romamor

lyoung345 said:


> Welcome from California. My my, you're knitting mighty fast. Wish I could do that.


That is my fast speed, since the software to take pics into GIF only 2 second.


----------



## romamor

Stampergrandma said:


> Welcome, I think we will be learning from you, looking at how fast and beautiful your knitting is! This is a wonderful forum you will enjoy it.


I am the beginner, really~~ that is my fastest speed. I will surely learn more from you!!


----------



## romamor

Thx Sue!


Island Sue said:


> Welcome from Vancouver Island, west coast of Canada, hope you enjoy the site as much as I do.
> Happy Knitting
> 
> Sue


----------



## romamor

Haha little machines~~
That is my fastest speed. 


Connie wayne said:


> Welcome! I am in awe of how fast you knit. Your fingers are like little machines.


----------



## romamor

YES, although I do not know how to do it, I can imagin how fun it is since we can design many style on socks~~


sockyarn said:


> Welcome and hope you learn to do sock soon. They are so fun to do. Lynda from Spokane, Washington. U.S.A.


----------



## romamor

My mom is 67 years old now, you are the same age! And your mom is 96 years old now! Wish her long life!! In old China there has a man lived about 250 years! I also learn the knit from my mum~~ when I was a child she always knit the closes for me
While I am the beginner and did not put all my spare time on knitting. Knitting is one of my hobbies~~~Here is my blog, if you could read Chinese：P
http://blog.sina.com.cn/taitaima



JJMM88 said:


> Welcome to KP, I was born in China 66 years ago. Came to USA after college in Taiwan. I am retired now, my time is mostly spend on knitting. I am so thankful my 96 year old mom taught me to knit when I was a little girl, she still knits with me.
> 
> You will love this forum, everyone is so nice and helpful.


----------



## romamor

Yes, nowadays I learn knitting from website, really easy way to learn sth since so many sources~~　Tianjin is very near to Beijing. Not near to Shanghai 


azmom101 said:


> grandma jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome. you will find tuition on u tube very helpful. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Jean means "You will find tutoring on You Tube."
> Are you near Shanghi? There is a kniting guild there, you can look them
> up on Google. Lots of pictures and information.
> (Shanghi Knitting Guild)
> 
> Welcome - I live in Phoenix, Arizona, and have many Chinese friends since childhood.
Click to expand...


----------



## romamor

nanad said:


> welcome to KP-you will make lots of friends here-lots of help in knitting and lots os suport in almost anything-someone always here to reach out-I am from USA a small town in New Hampshire with mountains and lakes very beautiful-have a wonderful day-nana-d


Admire you live in such a nice place where has lakes and mountain~~


----------



## romamor

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Welcome to the most amazing knitting forum on the web.
> 
> WOW You knit fast lol....Fun to watch.
> 
> God Bless you and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year,
> 
> Camilla


I really feel it is funny, haha. Use other ladies title for it" Help~~ I can not stop~~" haha


----------



## romamor

Elizabeth5111 said:


> Welcome, this is a wonderful site, with great people.


Ditto


----------



## romamor

Etbit said:


> Welcome from Florida!!!!!


Thx!


----------



## romamor

Wilsongx said:


> Hello from China my name is Gwen from Colorado. I have a'Two Needle Sock pattern if you are interested. I'm just learning how to knit socks and learning how to operate my computer. Gwen new to knitting form


Sure!! pls share for me!!


----------



## romamor

journey7 said:


> Welcome to you from New York, USA. This is a great site to talk to many knitters from around the world - very friendly and supportive.


It's also amazing for me that I could met so many knitters here.
This cap is begin on Oct after I travel to Italy and Swiss，on the train to Venice, a lady after work sitting in front of me open her bag and pull out the yarn and needle. She is knitting one scarf which is in deep green. I have never saw that patten before, and really want to learn from her. While she is so concentrated, I should not interupt her. And I found what she doing the way on knitting is not same like ours in China. That is not fast and I really want to tell her our way of knitting. That will save much time ：P Now I find this website and share my pic：P And find yours all around the world. That's amazing and fun~~


----------



## romamor

fabiana said:


> Welcome from Southern California USA. You sure knit fast - something I don't do yet. Maybe never?


That is my fast speed


----------



## romamor

really a big family~~


Colour wheel said:


> Hello and a warm welcome from Sydney, Australia. You'll enjoy being part of this family.


----------



## romamor

Merry X'mas~


Wynn11 said:


> romaomr, Welcome to KP from California. You'll love it here. The people are very kind, loving and helpful. Merry Christmas. Wynnona


----------



## snnemie

Hi again. My husband is an honorary professor at Harbin Institute of Technology. His field in Electrical Engineering with emphasis in Power Electronics. We will be going for our month stay in September 2012. Enjoy the snow/ice festival in Harbin. The photos I have seen are fantastic!! This is a wonderful site for learning many things about needlecraft. Enjoy, Sandy


----------



## romamor

YES!! even now I have not finish reading the welcomes and reply my feelings~~ Foturnatly I am on leave today, so I have much time to reply~~


SAMkewel said:


> When you awaken, you will find many more welcomes. This one is from Michigan, USA, the state with the fewest hours of sunshine. We have to work harder to stay cheerful.


----------



## romamor

：P we do the same way!


joyjoyw said:


> A big warm welcome from New Zealand! You will love this site, lots of friendly people, ask a question and you will get lots of helpful advice! Knitting Paradise (KP) rocks!!
> BTW, you knit the same way I do!! :thumbup:


----------



## romamor

Thank you for your welcome to the newer KPer：P


Chayjan said:


> Welcome from an older KPer from Nottinghamshire in the UK,you will enjoy it on here Jan


----------



## romamor

WOW!!!

Thank you so much for sharing movies! 
The Inn of the Sixth Happiness is an old movie, I just find it on website. And will watch it this evening!!



PearlofGreatPrice said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice to see you again
> yes, behind me there has the mountain. This pic was taken when my mom and I travel to Lugu lake which is in Yunnan province of China. The big mountain always let me feel what a just little thing of my suffering And what a great to say you have your mountains! Love u~~
> 
> 
> 
> PearlofGreatPrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> sunny queensland australia---I will travel there someday！
> 
> 
> kiwiannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome from sunny queensland australia you will love kp its so helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a beautiful picture of you . Looks like mountains behind you? Makes me miss my mountains from home in the Appalachian Mountains. Not so far from them here, but I still miss them.
> 
> I wish you a good journey on fulfilling your wish to go to Australia someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you can see, you have many new friends who will gladly help you with any questions you may have.
> 
> My husband and I just watched the movie "Inn of the Sixth Happiness." A widow lady friend of ours told us it was her all time favorite movie so we searched and found a copy for her and one for us. It is my husband's all time favorite movie, especially because it was based on a real person's life story. I was wondering if you had ever seen it?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about you and learning more.
> 
> May GOD bless you and your family.
> 
> Katrina <Pearl>
Click to expand...


----------



## romamor

Thank you! I will share more once I finished.


gagesmom said:


> romamor, welcome from canada. i am so glad that you have found us at knitting paradise. i will look forward to seeing your work. watching you knit is amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## romamor

Although X'mas is not our legal holiday while we have much atmosphere here in China. I worked in a company of US do finance service for the whole world part of our company. I love the last 2 weeks of Dec since my works is less. Many staff from Europe and US is now on holiday
Dec 24 I will see the doctor in Beijing, I went to Beijing twice a week for my gall-stones. Drink Chinese medicinal herb and make gall-stones disapear. Maybe it will cost a year. I will insist on!! 


piggysue said:


> welcome from wisconsin its truly amzing we can talk to so many that are far away..do u celebrate christmas too??seasons greetings to you!!!!


----------



## romamor

谢谢！！Thanks：P


vlau3 said:


> Hello Romamor 你好 welcome to KP,love the way you knit,
> Virginia from London, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## romamor

thx!!


Eleanor1 said:


> Hi from Melbourne Australia. I think you will have a great time here. I have learnt so much in a short time.


----------



## romamor

thx!


needlepoints said:


> Welcome from Vancouver, Canada. Happy to hear that you have joined this forum. You are a very good knitter from the picture that you posted.
> regards to you from,
> needlepoints
> www.******************


----------



## romamor

I guess it is  mountain people mountain sea"? In Chinese 人山人海 to describe so many peple?
Who never been young? While I have never been old. I will be like you ladies here when I was old ~~
I am the beginner of knitting, that is my fast speed



Mrs. Mac said:


> Hello, so happy to see you here. I have a young friend who lived in China for a time, with some "mountain people," as she called them. She is now back here in Texas, at University, learning more of the mandarin language, I believe. She is not a knitter, as far as I know.
> Your knitting is so smooth, and fast. Young hands can do more. Mine are not so young any more.
> 
> What sorts of items to you make? I would like to know more about you and about China.
> 
> 
> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello~，I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
> I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
> Share my gif pic taken this weekend.
Click to expand...


----------



## romamor

yes, and I will also learn much English so that I can understand well of your teaching!


senior gal said:


> Welcome from Maryland, you will love this site and meet the most knowledgeable, helpful ladies. The best thing is how much you will learn.They will explain any problem you have with yarns, patterns, needles etc.


----------



## romamor

Thank you !!


Pamk said:


> Welcome to this wonderful group of people. I'm 57, and a new knitter....have learned alot here. You knit sooo fast! You'll love it here and be among friends. I'm from Wisconsin, USA


----------



## romamor

when I think about dead, I feel nothing is that important except love~


sandyw1952 said:


> Welcome from North Carolina. Sometimes, on the news and in life all we see is the not so good part of life. Then, we come to KP and get to meet beautiful people from all over the world. It's inspiring


----------



## romamor

Ditto~


budasha said:


> Welcome from Ontario, Canada. You will find a wealth of information here and everyone is very helpful.


----------



## romamor

Thx!!


evesch said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome from MN. You will love this knitting site. Everyone is so nice and helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I can feel it now~
> btw what does MN mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be the abbreviation for the State of Minnesota in the USA. I am also from that state. We are having a very nice easy winter so far this year. Usually lots of snow, cold and blowing in the winter. No snow so far and not that many cold days either yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## romamor

Pls share for me !!：P


BSH said:


> Welcome, I am from Michigan USA. So nice of you to find us. If you need patterns let me know and I will try to help out. Also you get great advice here!


----------



## romamor

yes!!! it is basket weave pattern!! I learn it from a book!
Sorry who is Jet Li? Do you know the Chinese name?
I will try to explain how to make basket weave pattern after I finished this cap!



hannabavaria said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello~，I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
> I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
> Share my gif pic taken this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to KP, Romamor, that looks like a basket weave pattern--very nice & color, too.
> Is Jet Li from Tianjin, have you met him?
Click to expand...


----------



## romamor

thx!!


marykathryn said:


> Welcome to our "world family"!! How wonderful to have someone from China.
> 
> Your knitting is very good.....we are happy to have you here.
> 
> I am from Colorado-USA!
> 
> MaryKathryn


----------



## romamor

Thank you Joyce~


westpond said:


> Welcome from Plymouth, Massachusetts on the Atlantic Ocean. Your knitting video was very interesting. I know you will enjoy the Knitting Paradise (KP) forum. Everyone is very helpful and friendly. Nice to have you with us. Joyce


----------



## romamor

Oh!I have been to Xian this year on May! That is my first time to be there!


caros said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caros said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Romamor from Perth, Western Australia. You will find socks very easy with a little bit of practice. I went through a phase of making quite a few pairs then found out I was to become a grandmother so started on baby clothes. I now have a beautiful little 5 month old grandson. My husband just came back from a business trip to Shanghai last week! Hope you enjoy visiting this site. Oh by the way, you are a very fast knitter - or did you speed up the film! Hahaha! Kind regards to you and good luck with sock knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your warmly welcome~ And nice to hear your husband have been to China! Also admire you have a beautiful grandson.
> This pic was taken by my husband using a software which could make JPG to GIF. I did not speed up the film but that is really my fastest speed in knitting ：）since the pic only could take 2 second
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son also studied at Shaanxi Normal University in Xian for three months earlier this year as an exchange student and had a wonderful time! We are glad you have joined our forum.
Click to expand...


----------



## romamor

Do you have the pic of bamboo socks?


Stardragon said:


> Hello and welcome Romamor from Australia! I want to learn how to knit socks too so perhaps we can learn together! I have two grown up children (a daughter who is 24 and a son who is 21) and they both love bamboo socks, so after christmas craziness is over in Australia I will find some bamboo yarn and knit them some socks!


----------



## romamor

thx!


penna knitter said:


> Welcome from Pennsylvania. This is a wonderful forum, enjoy!!


----------



## romamor

Hope I could be your new Chinese friend


ginnyandnotme said:


> Welcome! I am from Gates, NC, USA. Have some friends in China. Good to have you with us.


----------



## romamor

My eyes full of tears when I see the words of your daughter. And thank you so much you can pray for me even a stranger from China. Love is a circle. I will pray for you and your daughter and that little girl too using our language and belief.



Pamk said:


> Oh, Romamor, my heart just breaks for you losing your little boy. My daughter too lost a little girl at full term pregnancy. It has been 6 years and not a day goes by that we don't think of her. I will keep you in our prayers for healing. Your knitting is beautiful....and not that of a beginner. Cables, mittens, hats...oh my!!! I have been knitting for a year and have not attempted cables or mittens. I just learned how to knit a hat in the round (on circular needles). Your family will love their gifts. God's blessings to you, Pam


----------



## romamor

Learning a new language is really a great thing! Pls feel free to contact with me if need any help!


cydneyjo said:


> Thank you, I enjoyed the Chinese version of YouTube. Wish I understood Mandarin. My granddaughter attends a Mandarin-immersion school in San Francisco (my daughter-in-law is Chinese) and she is learning to be fluent.


----------



## romamor

thx!


Grandma Jan said:


> Welcome from Michigan. Love watching you knit!


----------



## romamor

Thank you again!


snnemie said:


> Hi again. My husband is an honorary professor at Harbin Institute of Technology. His field in Electrical Engineering with emphasis in Power Electronics. We will be going for our month stay in September 2012. Enjoy the snow/ice festival in Harbin. The photos I have seen are fantastic!! This is a wonderful site for learning many things about needlecraft. Enjoy, Sandy


----------



## ladybostons

romamor said:


> Hello~，I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
> I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
> Share my gif pic taken this weekend.


Welcome! I also want to learn to make socks. I only crochet, just never have been able to keep an interest in knitting. I have bought a knitting loom, but haven't used it yet. I guess I need a little encouragement. This is an awesome forum with very friendly people and a whole WORLD of knowledge. Hope you become a regular here.

Debbie (who lives full time in a motorhome traveling around the USA)


----------



## romamor

WOWOWOW
lYou lives full time in a motorhome traveling around the USA!!!
That's so romantic!!!
Traveling to the end of the world with your love!!
Do you have website or blog? I really want to see more of your life~~



ladybostons said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello~，I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
> I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
> Share my gif pic taken this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I also want to learn to make socks. I only crochet, just never have been able to keep an interest in knitting. I have bought a knitting loom, but haven't used it yet. I guess I need a little encouragement. This is an awesome forum with very friendly people and a whole WORLD of knowledge. Hope you become a regular here.
> 
> Debbie (who lives full time in a motorhome traveling around the USA)
Click to expand...


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

Love the video! Yarn everywhere . Warm heart, Warm home for your loved ones.

I am sorry for your loss and sorrow. He was very blessed in his short life to be loved so much by his wonderful Mother. 

May the LORD bless you and your husband .

Pearl


----------



## romamor

Thank you! Reallly from the bottom of my heart!


PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Love the video! Yarn everywhere . Warm heart, Warm home for your loved ones.
> 
> I am sorry for your loss and sorrow. He was very blessed in his short life to be loved so much by his wonderful Mother.
> 
> May the LORD bless you and your husband .
> 
> Pearl


----------



## bilbep

Welcome to the group. I made 3 pair of socks for Christmas gifts. The first was a toe up. The 2nd 2 were top down & I found that easier. Maybe after I do a few more, I will again try a toe up. Good luck, from WI USA.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

ladybostons said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello~，I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
> I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
> Share my gif pic taken this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I also want to learn to make socks. I only crochet, just never have been able to keep an interest in knitting. I have bought a knitting loom, but haven't used it yet. I guess I need a little encouragement. This is an awesome forum with very friendly people and a whole WORLD of knowledge. Hope you become a regular here.
> 
> Debbie (who lives full time in a motorhome traveling around the USA)
Click to expand...

Debbie sounds like you are living the life I've been trying to talk my husband into for years. Next time you're headed toward Ohio, let us know. I'd love to meet KP family especially one who loves traveling and dogs .


----------



## ginnyandnotme

Saw your blog. You have been knitting, and COOKING. Made me very hungry. I really miss Shaiu Mie. We spent most of our time together eating and shopping.

Ginny for Gates,NC


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

Hope you enjoy the movie, "The Inn of the Sixth Happiness." I would love to hear what you think of it. You are my first friend from China . My husband and I would love to travel there someday.

I just saw your blog. It is beautiful like you. Who is the girl singing? She has a very sweet sounding voice and great song. 

You are a very special person and we are so glad to have you join us here on KP.


----------



## Orchids2515

Welcome from the Sunshine State Florida.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

The other movie about China that I have seen is "China Cry." It's another story about a real woman's life names Nora Lamb. Have you seen that one? Is there a movie you could recomend for us to watch that is more like real life in China or shows some of the geography?

Thank you so much.

I know you are keeping busy answering all these KP welcomes so it may take a while before you get a chance to respond. LOL



Blessings from Ohio, USA.


----------



## karhyunique

Welcome to our knitting party !


----------



## bluejay

Welcome. I hope very much to visit your country one day. Is knitting very popular in China?


----------



## ladybostons

romamor said:


> WOWOWOW
> lYou lives full time in a motorhome traveling around the USA!!!
> That's so romantic!!!
> Traveling to the end of the world with your love!!
> Do you have website or blog? I really want to see more of your life~~
> )


[/quote]

I don't have a website or blog yet. We just started out on our adventure and have only made it as far as family in Southern California. We have done motorhome traveling for years going to dog shows, but that was just a few months here and a few months there. Our real adventure starts after Christmas. I plan on doing something and am on Facebook. Can you access Facebook from China?


----------



## samazon

Welcome to the forum :-D


----------



## ladybostons

Debbie sounds like you are living the life I've been trying to talk my husband into for years. Next time you're headed toward Ohio, let us know. I'd love to meet KP family especially one who loves traveling and dogs .[/quote]

Will do. Keep in contact, I love meeting online friends. I have been doing it for years with my Boston Terrier forums friends and also my fibromyalgia friends. I had thought about doing a blog but have been thinking of doing Facebook instead. What do you think?


----------



## hannabavaria

romamor said:


> yes!!! it is basket weave pattern!! I learn it from a book!
> Sorry who is Jet Li? Do you know the Chinese name?
> I will try to explain how to make basket weave pattern after I finished this cap!
> 
> 
> 
> hannabavaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello~，I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
> I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
> Share my gif pic taken this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to KP, Romamor, that looks like a basket weave pattern--very nice & color, too.
> Is Jet Li from Tianjin, have you met him?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Depicts Chinese - and Kung Fu/Wushu history in his films (i.e. Fearless,Tai Chi Master, Fist of Legend, Enforcer, The Warlords,...) . Martial arts champion/actor once performed for US president on White-House lawn-- Chinese name: (<google) Cantonese: Lei Lin-Git/Mandarin: Li Lian Jie. http://www.jetlisfearless.com


----------



## romamor

toe up and top down，what does that mean?


bilbep said:


> Welcome to the group. I made 3 pair of socks for Christmas gifts. The first was a toe up. The 2nd 2 were top down & I found that easier. Maybe after I do a few more, I will again try a toe up. Good luck, from WI USA.


----------



## romamor

I also talked to my husband for many years haha although i have only been married for less than 4 years. That's my dream~~


PearlofGreatPrice said:


> ladybostons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello~，I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
> I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
> Share my gif pic taken this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I also want to learn to make socks. I only crochet, just never have been able to keep an interest in knitting. I have bought a knitting loom, but haven't used it yet. I guess I need a little encouragement. This is an awesome forum with very friendly people and a whole WORLD of knowledge. Hope you become a regular here.
> 
> Debbie (who lives full time in a motorhome traveling around the USA)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Debbie sounds like you are living the life I've been trying to talk my husband into for years. Next time you're headed toward Ohio, let us know. I'd love to meet KP family especially one who loves traveling and dogs .
Click to expand...


----------



## romamor

Enjoy the food and try to cook of all around the world is wonderful thing i could imagin~


ginnyandnotme said:


> Saw your blog. You have been knitting, and COOKING. Made me very hungry. I really miss Shaiu Mie. We spent most of our time together eating and shopping.
> 
> Ginny for Gates,NC


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

ladybostons said:


> Debbie sounds like you are living the life I've been trying to talk my husband into for years. Next time you're headed toward Ohio, let us know. I'd love to meet KP family especially one who loves traveling and dogs .


Will do. Keep in contact, I love meeting online friends. I have been doing it for years with my Boston Terrier forums friends and also my fibromyalgia friends. I had thought about doing a blog but have been thinking of doing Facebook instead. What do you think?[/quote]

I loved doing face book to keep up with my grown children but after they've changed it I think it will be too invasive. Otherwise, I think face book would be a great medium to share your adventures. If you like pm me here and we can exchange e-mails.

Keep the sunny side up and the greesy side down .
(My dad is a retired truck driver who used to smuggle me in so I could keep him awake at night on long hauls accross the states.

Oh, and I love Chinese Crested hairless, hairy hiarless and powder puffs. Been meaning to get me a Boston Terrier.


----------



## romamor

Zee Avi the girl from Malaysia sings Jazz...
Welcome to China~~~!!



PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Hope you enjoy the movie, "The Inn of the Sixth Happiness." I would love to hear what you think of it. You are my first friend from China . My husband and I would love to travel there someday.
> 
> I just saw your blog. It is beautiful like you. Who is the girl singing? She has a very sweet sounding voice and great song.
> 
> You are a very special person and we are so glad to have you join us here on KP.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

romamor said:


> Enjoy the food and try to cook of all around the world is wonderful thing i could imagin~
> 
> 
> ginnyandnotme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw your blog. You have been knitting, and COOKING. Made me very hungry. I really miss Shaiu Mie. We spent most of our time together eating and shopping.
> 
> Ginny for Gates,NC
Click to expand...

Absolutely, if you can't travel to see the whole world you can always meet people and share experiences. Make friends with new people who move to your area and see the world through their eyes. That one of the great things about KP.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

romamor said:


> Zee Avi the girl from Malaysia sings Jazz...
> Welcome to China~~~!!
> 
> 
> 
> PearlofGreatPrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy the movie, "The Inn of the Sixth Happiness." I would love to hear what you think of it. You are my first friend from China . My husband and I would love to travel there someday.
> 
> I just saw your blog. It is beautiful like you. Who is the girl singing? She has a very sweet sounding voice and great song.
> 
> You are a very special person and we are so glad to have you join us here on KP.
Click to expand...

I will have to look for her on line. I do like her voice and I love her style. Glad to know the world still appreciates good jazz.


----------



## romamor

Chinese govenment blocked facebook. I could only log on when I was at company and should change server, pls pm me. I will add you then!

Thank you for your words and encourage！
You like dog!! Same as us while we could not raise one since no one could take care of him when we are at work. Hope we could have one when we no need to work



PearlofGreatPrice said:


> ladybostons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie sounds like you are living the life I've been trying to talk my husband into for years. Next time you're headed toward Ohio, let us know. I'd love to meet KP family especially one who loves traveling and dogs .
> 
> 
> 
> Will do. Keep in contact, I love meeting online friends. I have been doing it for years with my Boston Terrier forums friends and also my fibromyalgia friends. I had thought about doing a blog but have been thinking of doing Facebook instead. What do you think?
Click to expand...

I loved doing face book to keep up with my grown children but after they've changed it I think it will be too invasive. Otherwise, I think face book would be a great medium to share your adventures. If you like pm me here and we can exchange e-mails.

Keep the sunny side up and the greesy side down .
(My dad is a retired truck driver who used to smuggle me in so I could keep him awake at night on long hauls accross the states.

Oh, and I love Chinese Crested hairless, hairy hiarless and powder puffs. Been meaning to get me a Boston Terrier. [/quote]


----------



## romamor

I did not see it before, wow you know a lot movie about China. haha ~~ You can see many movies here from this web online
www.verycd.com Yes I have many movies to recommend
http://movie.douban.com/mine?status=collect 
here is the movie which I have seen, I marked out the stars for which I feel like. A lot of movies taken by Chinese director, you can know a lot any many sides of China!



PearlofGreatPrice said:


> The other movie about China that I have seen is "China Cry." It's another story about a real woman's life names Nora Lamb. Have you seen that one? Is there a movie you could recomend for us to watch that is more like real life in China or shows some of the geography?
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I know you are keeping busy answering all these KP welcomes so it may take a while before you get a chance to respond. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Blessings from Ohio, USA.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

romamor said:


> I did not see it before, wow you know a lot movie about China. haha ~~ You can see many movies here from this web online
> www.verycd.com Yes I have many movies to recommend
> http://movie.douban.com/mine?status=collect
> here is the movie which I have seen, I marked out the stars for which I feel like. A lot of movies taken by Chinese director, you can know a lot any many sides of China!
> 
> 
> 
> PearlofGreatPrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other movie about China that I have seen is "China Cry." It's another story about a real woman's life names Nora Lamb. Have you seen that one? Is there a movie you could recomend for us to watch that is more like real life in China or shows some of the geography?
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I know you are keeping busy answering all these KP welcomes so it may take a while before you get a chance to respond. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Blessings from Ohio, USA.
Click to expand...

Hummm it wouldn't let me on the site. Maybe I should try again later. Thank you for your suggestions. Hope you have a wonderful week.


----------



## KnittingGran

A very big Welcome from the U.K.


----------



## bluejay

Toe up vs. toe down means where you start the sock. Toe up means you begin at the toe and work up. I myself prefer starting at the leg of the sock and working down toward the foot.


----------



## cathie white

This really IS an amazing world-wide forum. Welcome, from Toronto, 0ntario, Canada!


----------



## samlilypepper

Hi! Welcome to the Forum from near Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. So much fun here meeting good people from all over the world!


----------



## Peggi

Welcome, I have been to China many times and have always been amazed at how fast women can knit there, you also seem to beable to knit very fast.


----------



## jatty

Welcome from New York City. So glad to meet you. Socks are not as difficult as you might think. I am a fairly new knitter, and just finished my first pair. My daughter loves them!

Wishing you happy holidays, and I look forward to seeing you work.

All the best,
Joanne


----------



## Dsynr

romamor said:


> Hello~，I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
> I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
> Share my gif pic taken this weekend.


A Hearty Big Apple [New York City, USA] Welcome to our KP family! As far as your knitting goes, WOW! U R so FAST! I am a slower knitter at 71 than I used to be at 20; but I never knit that fast. However, I still love to knit.


----------



## Knitting Nanny

Welcome to you from Connecticut, USA

This is a wonderful international group of men and women who love to share with others.

Thank you for sharing you gif/pic.

Sharon


----------



## candytuft

Welcome to the KP family, you will love it here, all the members are so helpful, especially our sock knitters.x


----------



## romamor

Yes,many Chinese women can knit so fast.
http://www.bianzhirensheng.com/ You can find many expert of Chinese there in this website. 


Peggi said:


> Welcome, I have been to China many times and have always been amazed at how fast women can knit there, you also seem to beable to knit very fast.


----------



## romamor

Thank you!


samlilypepper said:


> Hi! Welcome to the Forum from near Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. So much fun here meeting good people from all over the world!


----------



## romamor

thank you~


cathie white said:


> This really IS an amazing world-wide forum. Welcome, from Toronto, 0ntario, Canada!


----------



## romamor

Thank you~ and merry X'mas


jatty said:


> Welcome from New York City. So glad to meet you. Socks are not as difficult as you might think. I am a fairly new knitter, and just finished my first pair. My daughter loves them!
> 
> Wishing you happy holidays, and I look forward to seeing you work.
> 
> All the best,
> Joanne


----------



## romamor

Thank you ~ enjoy ~~


Dsynr said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello~，I search knitting looms this moring, then find this forum~ I love knitting and I found many of you knitting the socks, I have no idea how to make it and will learn from you~~
> I am now knitting my cap, almost finished.
> Share my gif pic taken this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> A Hearty Big Apple [New York City, USA] Welcome to our KP family! As far as your knitting goes, WOW! U R so FAST! I am a slower knitter at 71 than I used to be at 20; but I never knit that fast. However, I still love to knit.
Click to expand...


----------



## romamor

Thank YOU~


Knitting Nanny said:


> Welcome to you from Connecticut, USA
> 
> This is a wonderful international group of men and women who love to share with others.
> 
> Thank you for sharing you gif/pic.
> 
> Sharon


----------



## romamor

YES, thanks~~


candytuft said:


> Welcome to the KP family, you will love it here, all the members are so helpful, especially our sock knitters.x


----------



## Syretta

Here is a big HELLO and WELCOME to the site from Texas. Hope your sock making goes well. Happy Knitting.


----------



## karla knoll

Welcome. I feel the rhythem of your knitting and find it so relaxing. A different way to hold your left needle. Just goes to show you there is more than 1 way to do anything. A saying here is"There's more than 1 way to skin a cat!"


----------



## romamor

Big THANK YOU~~
Yes, I am searching some vidio of socks knitting. That will easy way for me to learn. Before that, my husband ask me to knit his glove


Syretta said:


> Here is a big HELLO and WELCOME to the site from Texas. Hope your sock making goes well. Happy Knitting.


----------



## romamor

Oh~~ thank you!!
There's more than 1 way to skin a cat~~
I will proud to say to others this new sentence~~
I learn a lot here~~

Thank you again~~



karla knoll said:


> Welcome. I feel the rhythem of your knitting and find it so relaxing. A different way to hold your left needle. Just goes to show you there is more than 1 way to do anything. A saying here is"There's more than 1 way to skin a cat!"


----------



## Nativelady

Welcome from Wisconsin. Wow, you knit so fast; wish I had your speed. :-D


----------



## raqeth

Welcome!!! I am new to this site also and am so happy to meet you. I live in Phoenix, Arizona but am from El Salvador, Central America. You will love knitting socks! I adore mine. Have a wonderful Christmas (that is if you celebrate) anyway warm and happy wishes going your way. ;-)


----------



## sanell

Ne How! I visited China a few years ago and truly enjoyed seeing your country. Welcome!
ellen


----------



## debch

Hello and Welcome from Arizona (USA). You are a fast knitter!! Glad you joined us and I'm sure you'll love it here.


----------



## lavertera

Hello and welcome to the forum from Bolton in the UK


----------



## craftkid86

&#24744;&#22909;&#65292;&#27426;&#36814;&#20809;&#20020;!

I have learned a little Chinese and I used the google translate to put the characters in. I hope you find as much here as I have! 

&#20877;&#35265;&#65281;


----------



## raqeth

craftkid86 said:


> 您好，欢迎光临!
> 
> I have learned a little Chinese and I used the google translate to put the characters in. I hope you find as much here as I have!
> 
> 再见！


That was so nice of you! ;-) God blessed!


----------



## romamor

Hello~


Nativelady said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin. Wow, you knit so fast; wish I had your speed. :-D


----------



## romamor

Sorry for my late reply, happy new year!


raqeth said:


> Welcome!!! I am new to this site also and am so happy to meet you. I live in Phoenix, Arizona but am from El Salvador, Central America. You will love knitting socks! I adore mine. Have a wonderful Christmas (that is if you celebrate) anyway warm and happy wishes going your way. ;-)


----------



## romamor

Thank you! Happy new year!


sanell said:


> Ne How! I visited China a few years ago and truly enjoyed seeing your country. Welcome!
> ellen


----------



## romamor

Yes I love here, people are warmhearted.


debch said:


> Hello and Welcome from Arizona (USA). You are a fast knitter!! Glad you joined us and I'm sure you'll love it here.


----------



## raqeth

No worries, everybody gets busy ;-) happy new year to you


----------



## romamor

craftkid86 said:


> 您好，欢迎光临!
> 
> I have learned a little Chinese and I used the google translate to put the characters in. I hope you find as much here as I have!
> 
> 再见！


 :thumbup: !!
You are young lady! Thank you writting in Chinese!!


----------



## dianelscarlett

Welcome from Tukwila, Washington. I live 5 mile from our airport of Sea Tac, Washington. You will get get hook here looking at all the beautiful projects people are knitting and crochting. Now if I only new more about computers.


----------

